# Datyon RS225 8" Woofer



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm still evaluating the 225's, i do believe they sound pretty good. I'm still about two weeks/8-10 CD's away from a firm opinion just yet.

Current Setup:
RS225 8" midbass in doors
HP crossover on HU @ 63Hz, 18dB slope
LP crossover on amp @ 200Hz, 12dB slope (i think)
Amp - Soundstream XTA720.4, 90x4 @ 4-Ohms
Rammat & Ensolite applied in full to both front doors
MBQuart QSC-216 6.5" comp set in kick panels (not ready to review yet)


Initial opinions in brief: 

I can hear the Bass guitar now as a separate instrument in many songs, and it sounds clear. There are a couple songs where Newstead plucks the bass more (i'm not a musician...) and it stands out.

Synthesized bass riffs in several songs seem much more defined and clearer...perhaps because i was pushing the sub a little bit to play above 100Hz at a high volume...not sure.

They seem to lack the low-end by themselves i thought they would have. I'm not sure if that is a comparison error (never had a dedicated mid-bass driver). Still dialing in the graphic EQ, crossovers and slopes on the HU. I may switch to the Parametric and see what results i get from that.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I just bought a pair of these and I'm contemplating replacing the RS-180's I currently have in my Ram doors with them. Keep posting your results.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh most defiantly, it takes me awhile to listen and then form a decent review. I don't have a lot of technical knowledge, but try to make sense.


----------



## thekl0wn (May 31, 2006)

I too have a pair of these, along with a spare set of door panels for my Silverado... Now if someone could lend me the time to get them combined... I'm anxious to hear them in this application for myself!


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Did some more tweaking, i'm hearing things in songs again. Very nice. They are not quite as loud as I hoped they would be, but they are very clear. Adds a nice little thump on the legs and frees up the sub to be more conentrated, moved the crossover on that down to 80Hz.


----------



## thekl0wn (May 31, 2006)

How's the response around 80? That's the arbitrary point I keep thinking I'm going to run mine down to, but I'd like to know what someone else thinks.


----------

